# bussiness idea



## taipsau (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a great business idea, with little investment. I look forward with interest


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

A business idea is a concept which can be used for commercial purposes. Business ideas are always available through different sources; however, it is the application applied on these ideas, and timing makes all the difference in failure or success. I want to start a new business, this is really helping me. Keep sharing.


----------



## taipsau (Mar 21, 2011)

I've send you a Private Messages


----------



## murariu_adrian (Oct 5, 2012)

i'm interested also


----------



## yankeekim (Dec 18, 2012)

Holiday calls for lots of presents to be bought and lots of money to be spent. Why not save a little by taking advantage of the deals at YANKEEBUYS!!!


----------



## amyjohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there, I must say you that, believe in your business idea and plan it in a superb way and just go for it without any hesitation or doubt. You must success. Best of Luck dear

Engineering Companies


----------



## ruskin (Jan 13, 2013)

if we are new in business and 
we want to start a business then 
we must take from others.


----------

